# Psychedelic Mushrooms 2



## Petea (Oct 28, 2010)

These are my next set of mushrooms using a colour filter on the flash. All with Olympus 90mm F2 on Fuji Velvia 50 slide film.

First up with a blue filter







then with green






Different bunch (if thats the right term :shrug

Yellow to create a warmer image






then with an orange colour filter to get a deeper effect






and then finally flash set further away with a yellow colour filter


----------



## JackSellers16 (Oct 28, 2010)

what camera do you have?


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 28, 2010)

wow those were amazing very pretty pics,


----------



## Frequency (Oct 29, 2010)

very beutiful and creative
Regards


----------



## Petea (Oct 29, 2010)

JackSellers16 said:


> what camera do you have?



I have a film camera, the Olympus OM 4ti.


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 1, 2010)

Cool blue and greens....bro


----------



## Chellie (Nov 2, 2010)

I like the first 2.  Really nice.


----------



## Petea (Nov 7, 2010)

ChrisA said:


> Cool blue and greens....bro





Chellie said:


> I like the first 2.  Really nice.



Thanks both


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 19, 2010)

The first blue one has a nice contrast. The others dont do as much. Are these Gel covers that your using?


----------

